# الكتب الكنسية المستخدمة فى الصلوات والألحان والقراءات على مدار السنة



## ABOTARBO (11 أبريل 2010)

*





الكتــــب الكنسيـــــــــة :

 تتميز الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية بأن جميع الصلوات والتسابيح والقراءات اليومية الخاصة بها , سواء فى الأيام العادية أو المناسبات أو الأعياد مدونة فى كتب خاصة بها.

+مكتبة الكنيسة :
*المقصود بها المكتبة الخاصة بالكتب الكنسية المستخدمة فى الصلوات والألحان والقراءات على مدار السنة , وعادة ما توضع هذة فى المنجليتين الموضوعتين فى خورس الشمامسة... ويمكن تقسيم كتب الكنيسة إلى المجموعات الآتية :

أولآ - مجموعة الكتاب المقدس :
1- نسخة أو أكثر من الكتاب المقدس بعهديه للإستعمال فى الإجتماعات العامة وإجتماعات درس الكتاب المقدس.
2 - عدد كبير من سفر المزامير لإستعمال أثناء طقس الدفن يوم الجمعة العظيمة .
3 - عدد كبير من البشائر الأربع ( متى - مرقس - لوقا - يوحنا ) للإستعمال فى أسبوع الآلام .
4 - عدد كبير من سفر أيوب البار للإستعمال فى أربعاء البصخة.
5 - عدد كبير من سفر الرؤيا للإستعمال فى ليلة سبت الفرح.

ثانيآ: مجموعة كتب التسبحة :
1 - الإبصلمودية السنوية : وهو كتاب التسبحة اليومية التى تُتلى عشية ونصف الليل وباكر كل يوم.
2 - الإبصلمودية الكيهكية : وتشمل التسبحة الكيهكية بأكملها : تسبحة عشية , وتسبحة نصف الليل , والقطع والمدايح والذكصولوجيات الكيهكية.
3 - الإبصاليات والطروحات السنوية : وهو كتاب يشمل الإبصاليات الآدام والواطس لأعياد القديسين المشهورين على مدار السنة.
4 - إبصاليات وطروحات الميلاد والغطاس : ويشتمل على الإبصاليات والطروحات الخاصة بعيدى الميلاد والغطاس لأيام الأسبوع كلها.
5 - الدفنار : يحتوى على تاريخ قديسى وأعياد كل يوم من أيام السنة , بطريقة مديح تأملى آدام وواطس قبطى وعربى.

ثالثآ : مجموعة كتب القداس الإلهى :
1 - الأجبية :
* هو كتاب السبع صلوات اليومية , إلى جانب صلاة الستار الخاصة بالرهبان.
2 - الخولاجى المقدس: 
* هو كتاب يشمل على صلوات رفع بخور باكر وعشية , وصلوات القداسات الثلاثة الباسيلى والغريغورى والكيرلسى , ويشتمل أيضآ على صلوات القسمة للمناسبات المختلفة , وأخيرآ بعض الألحان الكنسية المشهورة.
3 - خدمة الشماس :
* هو كتاب يحتوى على مردات الشماس داخل الهيكل , كما يحتوى على الألحان التى يرد بها المرتلون والشعب فى الأيام العادية والمناسبات أيضآ.
4 - السنكسار:
* وهو يحتوى على موجز مختصر لسير القديسين طوال أيام السنة , وكذلك تذكارات الملائكة والأعياد السيدية والمجامع وتكريس الكنائس , ويقع فى جزئين جزء لكل ستة شهور من السنة , ومرتب حسب أيام السنة القبطية.
5 - القطمارس :
* وهو يحتوى على القراءات الكنسية , ويقع فى أربعة كتب وهى :
أ - القطمارس السنوى :
 يقع فى جزئين , وكل جزء فى كتابين قبطى وعربى ... الجزء الأول خاص بقراءات أيام الآحاد , والجزء الثانى خاص بقراءات باقى الأيام.
ب - قطمارس الصوم الكبير :
 يقع فى كتابين قبطى وعربى , ويحتوى على 54 فصلآ : فصول أيام نينوى وفصحه , فصول رفاع الصوم الكبير ( السبت , الأحد ) وفصول الصوم الكبير حتى جمعة ختام الصوم , وفصل لسبت لعازر , وملحق به أيضآ قراءات عيدى الصليب وعيد البشارة.
جـ - قطمارس البصخة المقدسة:
يقع فى كتابين قبطى وعربى , ويحتوى على ثمانية فصول من أحد الشعانين حتى عيد القيامة.
د - قطمارس الخمسين المقدسة :
يقع فى كتابين قبطى وعربى, ويبدأ من عيد القيامة حتى نهاية عيد العنصرة , ويحتوى عاى خمسين فصلآ.

6 - كتب التفاسير والعظات :
أ - تفسير فصول الآحاد والأعياد :
ويُسمى تحفة الأمجاد فى تفسير فصول الآحاد والأعياد ... وهو عبارة عن تفسير للقراءات الكنسية للآحاد والأعياد المشهورة , وضعه بعض الآباء الأقباط.
ب - الخطب الكنسية :
وهو مجموعة خطب عربية - من وضع أولاد العسال - لبعض الأعياد والمناسبات . تُقرأ هذه الخطب أحيانآ قبل قراءة الإنجيل المقدس.
مرتبة على أناجيل قداسات الآحاد... وفى الصوم الكبير توجد عظتان لكل يوم, واحدة لإنجيل باكر والأخرى لإنجيل القداس.

رابعآ - مجموعة كتب أسبوع الآلام :
1 - قطمارس البصخة : سبق الحديث.
2 - دلال أسبوع الآلام : وهو دليل الصلوات فى أسبوع الآلام  ابتداء من  سبت لعازر... ويحتوى أيضآ على إبصاليات أحد توما.
3 - طروحات البصخة : ويحتوى على ساعات البصخة.
4 - تفسير نبوات وأناجيل أسبوع الآلام : نادر الإستخدام حاليآ.
5 - ميامر أسبوع الآلام : عظات لبعض آباء الكنيسة على بعض سواعى البصخة.

خامسآ: مجموعة كتب خاصة بمناسبات معينة :
1 - دورة الصليب والشعانين : ويشتمل على القراءات التى تُتلى فى دورة الصليب وذلك فى عيدى الصليب وعيد أحد الشعانين... ويشتمل أيضآ على الطروحات الخاصة بآحاد الصوم الكبير والخماسين.
2 - اللقان والسجدة : ويشتمل على صلوات اللقان الثلاث, وصلوات السجدة.

سادسآ : مجموعة كتب الخدمات الكنسية :
1 - المعمودية والميرون : يحتوى على صلوات سرى المعمودية والميرون , وملحق به أيضآ صلاة الطشت التى تُصلى فى اليوم السابع لولادة الطفل.
2 - رتبة الإكليل الجليل : ويشتمل على طقس الخطبة وصلاة الإكليل.
ملحوظة : تم جمع الكتابين السابقين فى كتاب واحد ( المعمودية والخطبة والإكليل ).
3 - التجنيز: ويشتمل على صلوات التجنيز على الرجال والنساء والأطفال والبنات والبطاركة والقسوس والشمامسة والرهبان.
4 - القنديل وأبوتربو : ويشتمل على السبع صلوات التى تُتلى فى سر مسحة المرضى المسمى بالقنديل , ويشتمل أيضآ على صلاة أبو تربو التى تُصلى على من عضه كلب.
5 - التماجيد المقدسة : ويشتمل على الألحان والتسابيح التى تُتلى فى تماجيد القديسين وفى أعيادهم.
6 - كتاب الخدمات الكنسية :و يشتمل على صلوات وطقوس المعمودية والميرون والخطبة والإكليل والقنديل وأبو تربو والتجنيز.
7 - كتاب طقس الخطبة والإكليل : ويشتمل على طقس الخطبة والإكليل طبقآ لتعديلات المجمع المقدس بتاريخ 29 مايو 1999م , وقد صدر لنيافة الحبر الجليل مطران دمياط وبلقاس وسكرتير المجمع المقدس.

سابعآ : مجموعة كتب خاصة باستعمال الأسقف :
1 - سيامة الشمامسة والكهنة : ويشتمل على صلوات سيامة الشماسة برتبهم , والآباء الكهنة القس والقمص.
2 - سيامة الرهبان : ويشتمل على الصلوات التى تُتلى عند رسامة الرهبان الجدد , ويوجد فى الأديرة فقط.
3 - تدشين الكنائس و الأوانى : يشتمل على طقس تكريس الكنائس الجديدة , وأوانى الخدمة , والستور والأيقونات.

ثامنآ : مجموعة كتب خاصة بالكاتدرائية الكبرى :
1 - سيامة الأساقفة والبطريرك : وهو يشتمل على صلوات وطقوس رسامة الأساقفة والمطارنة والبطريرك.
2 - طبخ وتكريس الميرون : ويحتوى على طريقة عمل الميرون , ومقادير الزيت والعطور اللازمة , والصلوات التى تُتلى عليه لتكريسه.
3 - تجنيز البطاركة والأساقفة : يشتمل على الصلوات الخاصة التى تقال فى تجنيز الآباء البطاركة والأساقفة.
4 - مسحة الملوك :مجموعة من الصلوات رُتبت بمناسبة مسح الإمبراطور هيلاسيلاسى الأول إمبراطور أثيوبيا سنة 1930م.

:download:
المرجــــــــــــع:
كتاب :
كنيستــــــى الأرثوذكسيــــة ... ما أجملك !!
للقس بيشوى حلمى.
*​


----------



## mero_engel (11 أبريل 2010)

*ميرسي علي المعلومات القيمه *
*تسلم ايدك*
*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أبريل 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي المعلومات القيمه *
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *الرب يباركك*​


أشكرك مشرفتنا المباركة للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2010)

*

جميل جداااا 

شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة

ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> جميل جداااا
> 
> ...


أشكرك مشرفنا المبارك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2010)

معلومات راااااااائعه 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> معلومات راااااااائعه
> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


أشكرك مشرفنا المبارك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## happy angel (13 أبريل 2010)

*ميرسى معلومات مهمة جدااا
تستحق التقييم 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أبريل 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى معلومات مهمة جدااا
> تستحق التقييم
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


أشكرك أستاذتى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## عادل نسيم (13 أبريل 2010)

* أخي الحبيب أبو تربو *
*شكراً كل الشكر علي هذه المعلومات القيمة والنادر تجميعها بمثل ما جمعت *
*الرب يباركك ويحفظك لنا علي الدوام*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أبريل 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> * أخي الحبيب أبو تربو *
> *شكراً كل الشكر علي هذه المعلومات القيمة والنادر تجميعها بمثل ما جمعت *
> *الرب يباركك ويحفظك لنا علي الدوام*


أشكرك أستاذى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## romany nasif (30 مارس 2014)

شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## safybotros (1 نوفمبر 2014)

جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## safybotros (1 نوفمبر 2014)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## safybotros (2 سبتمبر 2015)

ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## safybotros (2 سبتمبر 2015)

شكراً كل الشكر


----------



## safybotros (28 سبتمبر 2015)

_معلومات راااااااائعه 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​​_


----------

